# ГОСТЕВАЯ КНИГА, ОБЪЯВЛЕНИЯ И ПРОЧЕЕ > Ваши объявления >  Программа Gayatri Time

## Dravida das

Харе Кришна!
Мои поклоны.

Написал простое приложение, которое рассчитывает время для повторения Гаятри, в зависимости от вашего места проживания или местонахождения, так как время повторения Гаятри зависит от положения солнца. Координаты можно задавать в ручную или получать по сети. Потом добавлю получение координат по GPS. И пока приложение оптимизировано под небольшие размеры экранов. На больших размерах тоже будет работать. Оптимизацию под большие размеры тоже сделаю позже. Пока можете установить на свои Андроид телефоны и потестировать. Особенно интересно услышать отзывы от преданных живущих в западном и южном полушариях. На территории России, Индии и вообще стран северного и восточного полушарий программа точно работает , то есть показывает время правильно.

скачать можно тут https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...ng.gayatritime

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Интересная программа! Спасибо! Только вот на компьютер не получается скачать. Можно что-то придумать для этого?

----------


## Dravida das

это не для компа, это для самртфонов на Андроид ну и планшетов

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

я поняла. а для компа такая программа не предусмотрена? хорошо бы...

----------


## Dravida das

возможно и есть, но я про такую не знаю

----------


## Dravida das

можно запустить Андроид программу на компе под Windows

как это сделать написано тут

http://pressdev.ru/zapuskaem-android...e-pod-windows/

но на мой взгляд на смарте это удобнее и всегда под рукой

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

спасибо!
может и удобнее, но смарт не у каждого брахмана под рукой  :smilies:

----------


## Dravida das

сейчас смарты не плохие стоят от двух тыс до трех можно взять очень не плохие и к тому же с двумя симками

вот сами посмотрите

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

а где деньги на них взять в нэте не пишут случайно?  :smilies:

----------


## Dravida das

как же не пишут, пишут, на работу надо идти, работать  :smilies:  об этом даже в Бхагавад-гите пишут  :smilies:   Кришна сказал Вьяса записал  :smilies:

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Истину глаголите!  :smilies: 
тока ради смарта я горбатиться не буду  :smilies:

----------


## Dravida das

вы истинный брахман!  :smilies:

----------


## Dravida das

добавил в программу возможность получения координат по GPS

----------


## Кеша

Сделайте, пожалуйста, аналог для iPhone.

----------


## Dravida das

аналог уже есть давно GCal называется

----------


## Dravida das

добавил возможность просмотра данных на предыдущие или следующие дни

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> вы истинный брахман!


нет, у меня просто двух-ядерный ноут на все нужды  :smilies:

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

Спасибо за программу! А можно ли ещё добавить оповещение, чтобы не переставлять будильник? Если да, то о вечернем повторении нужно сигналить не позднее 21:25, а то Божества в 21:30 укладываются спать.

----------


## Dravida das

добавил оповещения на группы событий

----------


## Nila-vasana d.d.

Джай!

----------


## Девашрештха дас

Харе Кришна! Спасибо вам за программу. Очень понравилась мелодия оповещения. Подскажите пожалуйста где ее скачать можно.

----------

